# Flex phone number?



## DaniqueNice (Sep 20, 2016)

I am at my wits end with emailing AmazonFlex-support! I have been trying to get them to correct my account since Friday and the only thing that has been accomplished is me losing out on money. 
I relocated to MD last month. Originally, I signed up for Flex when in NY but was never scheduled for any blocks. When I relocated, I emailed AmazonFlex and they updated the app to show me delivering out of Northern VA. I was scheduled for deliveries but during that same weekend, my account was disabled. I received a message that I would receive an email on how to resolve this but there was NO EMAIL... I emailed AmazonFlex myself and received no response back. Lo and behold on Monday, the account was active again but no answer as to why it was disabled in the first place. I start back delivering in VA with no issues until last Thursday. I finished a 2pm block and my account was disabled again. Received the same message but again, no email. Once again, I emailed AmazonFlex. That night, I received an email that said, Thank you for updating your Drivers License, your account has been reactivated. I replied that I had not made any updates to my account, yet noone replied. I scheduled myself for a 6am block that Friday and was able to work all day. Friday night, as I was waiting for the 10pm blocks to drop, my account is disabled again at 9:59pm. Another email is sent that night and when I wake up Saturday am at 845, I see an email that says, Thank you for updating your Drivers License, your account has been reactivated. Again, I have made no updates to my account. I check the calendar and see there is a 10am block available, I schedule myself for it and then scramble to leave the house so that I can make it on time. I get to the warehouse and as I go to check in, the warehouse location states BROOKLYN, NY!!! Surely this is a mistake so I drop the block at 9:58am and try to check for another one. I schedule myself for it, but it is still for the NY warehouse. However, inside my account, my region still reads Northern Virginia/Southern Maryland as it should. As of tonight, I have probably sent about 10 emails to get this corrected. Noone has replied. The only emails I have received are about me dropping blocks which is correct due to them being in NY. I don't know what else I am supposed to do at this point. I am just frustrated that they have not corrected this and I am missing out on making money!!!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

867-5309


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

They don't really care, drivers are easily replaceable, probably thousands in the queue behind you, ready to take your spot with no phone calls or hassles needed.


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

jester121 said:


> They don't really care, drivers are easily replaceable, probably thousands in the queue behind you, ready to take your spot with no phone calls or hassles needed.


Sad but it is true


----------



## DaniqueNice (Sep 20, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> 867-5309


Seriously doubt that Jenny would be able to help...


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fee-fi-foe-foe-fi-foe-foe (area code 206)

When you call, ask Jack if the "Giant" is available.


----------

